# Firestone Level Rite Air shocks for chevy front end.



## DuramaxPowered (Sep 29, 2005)

Anybody been using the Firestone level rite air shocks on the chevy 2500 front end? How long have you had them and how do you like them? Im looking to purchase them and thought i better research and hear how they are working out for people. They are $512 shipped. Thats alot of coin for shocks. But if they work good i will get them. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

DuramaxPowered;1326210 said:


> Anybody been using the Firestone level rite air shocks on the chevy 2500 front end? How long have you had them and how do you like them? Im looking to purchase them and thought i better research and hear how they are working out for people. They are $512 shipped. Thats alot of coin for shocks. But if they work good i will get them. Thanks


So far I love mine, It sure beats having the timbrens (which I left in). I can't believe the difference in ride. Better than new. I only put them in last week so I can't tell you anything about longevity. 
Mine are on a SRW 3500


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

I just put mine in last month also. So far I like them, for me I had 100k oem shocks so they definately ride better and it just seemed to make more sense (cost) to buy them rather than buy good new shocks (bilstein) and timbrens.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I have them too. love them.. truck rides great without the plow i run 10-20 psi when the 8' XBlde is on i run them at 80psi Little to no sag at all handles the bumps great.
I also have airbags in the rear with 2 compressors a 10 gal tank and 4 train horns.. 
have in the cab controls for front and rear . they will go on every truck i get from now on..


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

Maleko;1327801 said:


> I have them too. love them.. truck rides great without the plow i run 10-20 psi when the 8' XBlde is on i run them at 80psi Little to no sag at all handles the bumps great.
> I also have airbags in the rear with 2 compressors a 10 gal tank and 4 train horns..
> have in the cab controls for front and rear . they will go on every truck i get from now on..


Any pics of your setup? Was thinking about down the rd. going this route..


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I ran them for about a half of a season. They leaked like crazy and I got sick of airing them up. They have been sitting in my garage ever since.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

got-h2o;1327988 said:


> I ran them for about a half of a season. They leaked like crazy and I got sick of airing them up. They have been sitting in my garage ever since.


How bad did they leak? Are you looking to sell them?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Actually I've had several PM's about them from another thread. With an onboard compressor they weren't bad, but I'd have to remember to fill them every couple of hours while out plowing. They leak around the bags themselves. I tried new fitts, lines etc before I figured it out. My buddies did the same thing. They were going to warranty them but I never sent them back and its been a while (2+ years). They are for sale.....to a point. I planned to sell them for around $150 or so. I'm awaiting a response from one other guy that was interested. I also emailed asking if I can still exchange them for a new set. If this goes through I will sell the replacement set for a nice discount off of new price.....if not, back to $150 as is. So pretty much, time will tell


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

quicknova;1327980 said:


> Any pics of your setup? Was thinking about down the rd. going this route..


Uhh , Ill have to look to see what i got .


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

I have had the Firestone Level-Rite shocks for 4 years and love them!


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

firestone air shocks and rear air bags with an on board compressor is awesome IMO. i have no complaints about my set up


----------

